# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Tư vấn cấu hình chơi Overwatch

## icanfly

nhờ các thánh tư vấn giúp em cấu hình case chơi được max setting game này ạ! kinh phí e đầu tư là 30tr không bao gồm màn hình và gaming gear nha

----------


## buicuong139

gởi bạn tham khảo
cpu: intel core i5-6600k (3.5ghz)
main: asus b150 plus ddr4
vga: gigabyte gtx 1080 g1 gaming
ram: ddram4 8gb - bus 2133- kingston hyper x fury
hdd: western 1tb sata 3 - blue
psu: nguồn g500w acbel i power

----------


## muabanxe

cấu hình gởi bạn tham khảo, nếu ko thích xeon có thể thay bằng core i5-6600k
cpu: xeon e3-1220v5 (3.0ghz)
main: gigabyte - intel h170 (h170 d3h ddr4)
vga: gigabyte gtx 1080 g1 gaming
ram: ddram4 8gb - bus 2133- kingston hyper x fury
hdd: western 1tb sata 3 - blue
psu: nguồn 550w corsair vs550

----------


## duongland88

2 con trên con nào cũng ok, dều dùng vga gtx 1080 mới nhất và mạnh nhất hiện nay luôn đó bác thớt!

----------


## phuong3992

cpu: intel core i5-6600k (3.5ghz)
main: asus b150 plus ddr4
vga: gigabyte gtx 1080 g1 gaming
ram: ddram4 8gb - bus 2133- kingston hyper x fury
hdd: western 1tb sata 3 - blue
psu: nguồn g500w acbel i power

----------


## phuong3992

gởi bạn tham khảo
cpu: intel core i5-6600k (3.5ghz)
main: asus b150 plus ddr4
vga: gigabyte gtx 1080 g1 gaming

----------

